# Will not recognize keyboard in boot



## tjmarshall1234 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am new to this forum so please bare with me. 
I recently upgraded my motherboard to an Asus P4P 800s, 2 IDE hard drives, 2GB DDR 400, Geforce 7800 GS AGP. I transfered my old hard drives from my previous system over to the new board. I was running WINXP Sp2 and had no problems at all.
The problem I am running into now is that when my system POSTs it will not recognize a keyboard. It brings up the motherboard startscreen but when it says to hit DEL to enter BIOS the keyboard does not work at all. The lights are not on and it says that keyboard is not detected. I have tried 2 different keyboards one PS/2 and one USB and neither of them will work. I cannot enter the BIOS so I cannot set the new system up. 
I cleared the CMOS and took the battery out but now the system will not boot to the BIOS. Please any help you guys could give the newb would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

try using a USB keyboard or are you using one ??
sometimes the BIOS requires "legacy USB Device" to be enabled before recognising a USB keyboard. 
If you use a USB device get a PS/2 keyboard or check out the possibility of an adapter from USB to PS/2 .. but careful those that I have seen are usually to convert a PS/2 keyboard to USB


----------



## tjmarshall1234 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have tried both methods and neither of them work. I have tried a PS/2 to USB adapter and it didn't work. I tried 2 different keyboards. One was the old one and one was the new one and that didn't work either. I am wondering if it is the install of windows that is causing the problem and then switching it to another mobo. I am not sure. I would really like to get this system up and running.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I would say that your mobo is faulty 
Windows has NOTHING to do with the POST at power on 
There is a fuse (or used to be) which is supposed to protect the keyboard/mouse connectors 
It is strongly recommended that PS/2 connectors are not added removed after power is supplied because it can cause problems to either side of the connector
The only other thing that comes to mind is that you have your keyboard mouse connectors switched but since they are colour coded I think it's highly unlikely that it may have happened.
As the computer powers up you should see the 3 lights for Number / capitals / scroll, light briefly. If that isn't happening then the most likely explanation is a dead motherboard once you can prove that the keyboards are ok
RMA your mobo back to your dealer .. assuming that it is guarantee


----------



## tjmarshall1234 (Aug 11, 2007)

the lights come on with the power and I have not hot swapped the 2. It is DEFINITELY in the keyboard port and the mobo POSTS but it says keyboard not detected and that the CMOS settings have changed. I looked under the mobo and removed it from the case and it is not shorting out so that problem is eliminated as well. The SB Power light is on for the mobo so it is working ok I just cant seem to figure this out. I switched the jumper over to clear the CMOS and I took out the battery so I don't know what is going on.


----------

